# ((( Airtel Latest Ringtones )))--EXCLUSIVE--



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

Get the latest Airtel REMIX songs.. 

Airtel vs SMS.mp3 
Airtel Trance.mp3 
Airtel Telugu.mp3 
Airtel Pearl.mp3 
Airtel Dhol n Bass.mp3 
Airtel Chimes.mp3 
Airtel - Original Theme.mp3 
Airtel - Latest Theme.mp3 
Airtel - Electronic Mix.mp3 
Airtel - Dream Remix.mp3 
Airtel - Bird Remix.mp3 
Airtel - Arabic Remix.mp3 
Airtel - 2007 Theme.mp3 

Each contain 4-5 mp3`s and each 2-3 MB  

PART 1 here :: *depositfiles.com/files/2046587 

PART 2 here :: *depositfiles.com/files/2046625 

PART 3 here :: *depositfiles.com/files/2046661 


ENJOY THEM..  
again this is not mine taken from all from the web.. 

reliance Range Barse song..

*depositfiles.com/files/2049382

*rapidshare.com/files/62518555/Reliance___Airtel_Telugu_kanada.rar

if u run into problem of downloading go HERE​


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 14, 2007)

thnx.......


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

^^ hope u enjoyed...
Especially the the AIRTEL TRANCE. was awesome ..!!!
going to keep it as my ringtone..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks..


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks a lot my friend 

regards
nixon


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey..cant download 2nd and third
So, please upload here:
www.sendspace.com


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

thnks guys ... will try to upload the third archive ..

if u r not able to download use this link to bypass the country slot restriction 

 *userscripts.org/scripts/show/6499


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> thnks guys ... will try to upload the third archive ..
> 
> if u r not able to download use this link to bypass the country slot restriction
> 
> *userscripts.org/scripts/show/6499


sorry dear..but i dont want to install this script.Please upload the tones at other site.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

Here u go..

*rapidshare.com/files/62500178/Airtel_Remix_Part_3.rar


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 14, 2007)

some one please upload to 4shared !!

i get this damn message !


Payment
Choose a membership type.
The payment type     Price     To pay
1 month GOLD membership     $9.90     
Pay by
Plimus
Six months GOLD membership     $38.90     
One year GOLD membership     $58.90     
Please note that $1.00 processing fee will apply to your payment by credit card.
Transactions performs by FilesDepot

Because No SLot is Free !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are sorry, but all downloading slots for your country are busy.

Try again later or use next options to download this file:


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

^^ use the script i told u.. it will solve many problem and also for other downloading site..
really helpful..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 14, 2007)

it did not work..!! and i download all using proxy

all files are corrupt..!! may be some will upload..!! thanks !


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 14, 2007)

BTW it is not Airtel Telugu............its Kannada!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

ooopppss


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 14, 2007)

can we have it in *.AMR format, as my phone does not play *.mp3


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

dear naveen can we have some more of the tones if u have any i mean hutch collection or say a good tones i mean ur selections are good .. what say people ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

ok i will post the most wanted tone ie the "reliance songs ...." Rang  Barse..

anybody want it ..

vote me..


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey where did you get these ringtones? Nice work.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

^^ thnks man.. just found on another site

reliance Range Barse song..

*depositfiles.com/files/2049382

*rapidshare.com/files/62518555/Reliance___Airtel_Telugu_kanada.rar


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanx a Lot Naveen...
I had searched a lot for the *full version* of Airtel Kannada song. What I got was only a portion of it.
Thanx again.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 14, 2007)

^^^ its my pleasure.. do also see my reliance ad song..
i just love it


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 15, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Thanks again for the third archive. Here is a single zip archive of all the AirTel tones in the first post
> *massmirror.com/179e961641cbe13ba2ab4bbd3c8df03f.html



thanks a lot.. also that mass mirror link..


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 15, 2007)

You're welcome


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey, I like Nokia7500-Prism tone in the AD. 

does anyone has that as ringtone ?? plz give.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ i dont have..

guys how r the tones???


----------



## NucleusKore (May 8, 2009)

Found this old thread when I was cleaning up my Subscriptions. Here is a mirror for the AirTel Remix tones in Post1

*rapidshare.com/files/230663593/AirTel.zip


----------

